

MVP: The Features Are Silent - gregarious
http://gregario.us/2012/08/mvp-the-features-are-silent/

======
DanielRibeiro
The problem with the P in MVP is that _Your Product is NOT “The Product”_ [1]

But I guess that as the term goes mainstream, it is only expected to be
misunderstood[2][3]

[1] [http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-
pro...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/06/your-product-is-not-the-product/)

[2] [http://agilefocus.com/2011/02/21/agiles-second-chasm-and-
how...](http://agilefocus.com/2011/02/21/agiles-second-chasm-and-how-we-fell-
in/)

[3] <http://blog.fogus.me/2012/08/03/everyones-agile/>

~~~
gregarious
Yeah Daniel, I agree.

I think Ash's post goes even further actually. Your product is not your
business either.

The concept of the MVP is becoming a proxy for both of these important aspects
of the business.

